# pmv malaysia



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi guys. I've been reading for quite some time. But I've not come upon any thread regarding pmv applied and processed in malaysia. Hence, I'm starting this with hopefully some particpation n sharing from u.. 

Applied in jan 2014. 
Requested for more information end of april 2014.
Medicals done and cleared in mid june 2014. 
No news till now. 

Aus immi website says low risk country with eta eligibility's processing time was 5 months (malaysia included). But I called up and was told that processing time was 5-12 months for pmv. 

Anyone else in same situation?


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

H Minny,

I've lodged my Partner Visa 309/100 in KL and below is my timeline;

Application submitted on 20th May 2014
Case Officer assigned on 23rd May 2014
Police Certificate submitted on 9th June 2014
Medicals done on 14th July 2014
Visa approved : No news yet

I tried to contact my case officer whether it is ok for me to apply ETA to visit my husband but she doesnt answer my call nor reply my email. Even the general line doesnt help. Not very helpful though


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

FYI, it is ok to apply for ETA while waiting for a decision. But you need to communicate with your case officer so that s/he know that you are onshore Aus. S/he can then notify you to go offshore when your visa is ready to be granted.


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi GBP,

Thanks for your information! Will notify my case officer then


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

wendy.chinhw said:


> H Minny,
> 
> I've lodged my Partner Visa 309/100 in KL and below is my timeline;
> 
> ...


Hi wendy.chinhw,

Same case here. Tried to contact my CO regarding the receiving of subsequent documents that I uploaded later on but no replies even though the emails says they will try to reply within 7 working days.

My waiting time will turn 7 months by tomorrow. Can't do much. Can just wait and wait only then. =(


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Minny,

My CO contacted me today and she asked whether have I send my Police Certificate. So I told her I did sent, which was on 9th of June. 

Then, she said she'll try to allocate my Police Certificate (hopefully it's not lost) by tomorrow and then try to clear my case so that I do not have to apply ETA to enter Australia. 

I guess, it's a positive feedback and I'm very excited. Hopefully the waiting game is going to be over real soon for both of us. *Fingers crossed*

Will definitely keep you updated about my approval status.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

minny said:


> Hi wendy.chinhw,
> 
> Same case here. Tried to contact my CO regarding the receiving of subsequent documents that I uploaded later on but no replies even though the emails says they will try to reply within 7 working days.
> 
> My waiting time will turn 7 months by tomorrow. Can't do much. Can just wait and wait only then. =(


Wow, 7 months and still waiting. /: Would you mind sharing a little on your relationship background?


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

wendy.chinhw said:


> Hi Minny,
> 
> My CO contacted me today and she asked whether have I send my Police Certificate. So I told her I did sent, which was on 9th of June.
> 
> ...


Wow!! U r so lucky!!! So happy for u! When r u hoping to enter Aus???

Also, would u mind sharing the initials of ur CO?


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Wow, 7 months and still waiting. /: Would you mind sharing a little on your relationship background?


Hey Kaleidoscope, my bf is a Malaysian with Aus PR now. We met in 2007 and got together in July 2009. Then both of us went overseas to further our studies in feb 2010. He was in aus and I was in nz. Been having long distance relationship since. But we kept visiting each other during our holidays and all. Each visit will be more than 1 month. Just had our 5th anniversary 1.5 weeks ago. =)

Planned to wed in dec 2014 in melbourne but planning are on hold now since we are not sure when the pmv will be granted. We were expecting to get it by june july. =/


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

minny said:


> Wow!! U r so lucky!!! So happy for u! When r u hoping to enter Aus???
> 
> Also, would u mind sharing the initials of ur CO?


Dear Minny,

Thanks! I'm hoping to enter Australia this month, that's what my initial holiday plan was. I've even told my CO about this. CO initial is CP.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

minny said:


> Hey Kaleidoscope, my bf is a Malaysian with Aus PR now. We met in 2007 and got together in July 2009. Then both of us went overseas to further our studies in feb 2010. He was in aus and I was in nz. Been having long distance relationship since. But we kept visiting each other during our holidays and all. Each visit will be more than 1 month. Just had our 5th anniversary 1.5 weeks ago. =)
> 
> Planned to wed in dec 2014 in melbourne but planning are on hold now since we are not sure when the pmv will be granted. We were expecting to get it by june july. =/


You are malaysian as well? Congratulations on the anniversary.


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

wendy.chinhw said:


> Dear Minny,
> 
> Thanks! I'm hoping to enter Australia this month, that's what my initial holiday plan was. I've even told my CO about this. CO initial is CP.


Owh, I'm just so happy for u! We got different COs though. Mine is HA.


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> You are malaysian as well? Congratulations on the anniversary.


Yes, we are both malaysian. But his family has migrated over to aus. So im hoping to join him by end of this year. =)


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

minny said:


> Owh, I'm just so happy for u! We got different COs though. Mine is HA.


Just got an email from my CO confirming that my visa has been granted!!!! 

I just cannot believe this, I'm so over the moon~~


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations Wendy. Great news. Wishing you happiness, success and good luck forever.


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

Dinkum said:


> Congratulations Wendy. Great news. Wishing you happiness, success and good luck forever.


Thank you, Dinkum 

I'm just wondering, do i need to apply Proof of ID once I enter Australia? Or my International Passport will be sufficient enough.

Also, I know I have to apply for Medicare. Did I miss anything?


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

wendy.chinhw said:


> Just got an email from my CO confirming that my visa has been granted!!!!
> 
> I just cannot believe this, I'm so over the moon~~


Wow!!! I'm so happy for u!!! Oh my gosh!!! Ant wait d eh... awwww.. so nice!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Things to do when you arrive...*

Hi Wendy
Passport will be fine, but always keep your grant letter/email handy to show as there is no visa label. You should open a bank account (joint is preferable) as credit cards are good ID. It's optional, but in NSW (for about $45) you can also get proof of identity cards from the RMA. It's like a driver licence with a pic and showing your address. There is a thread here on other things you should do when you arrive. Take care always in your new country... cheers 



wendy.chinhw said:


> Thank you, Dinkum
> 
> I'm just wondering, do i need to apply Proof of ID once I enter Australia? Or my International Passport will be sufficient enough.
> 
> Also, I know I have to apply for Medicare. Did I miss anything?


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

wendy.chinhw said:


> H Minny,
> 
> I've lodged my Partner Visa 309/100 in KL and below is my timeline;
> 
> ...


Hi Wendy, may I ask if u had a prospective marriage visa (pmv) subclass 300 before applying for this visa or was your first application? I just want to know since I've been waiting for so long. Huhu..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

minny said:


> Hi Wendy, may I ask if u had a prospective marriage visa (pmv) subclass 300 before applying for this visa or was your first application? I just want to know since I've been waiting for so long. Huhu..


Minny - 300 applicants later apply for the 820, not for the 309. So she would not have been a 300 applicant originally.


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Minny - 300 applicants later apply for the 820, not for the 309. So she would not have been a 300 applicant originally.


Thanks for the clarification collegegirl =)


----------



## TheCoolKoala (Aug 5, 2014)

minny said:


> Hi guys. I've been reading for quite some time. But I've not come upon any thread regarding pmv applied and processed in malaysia. Hence, I'm starting this with hopefully some particpation n sharing from u..
> 
> Applied in jan 2014.
> Requested for more information end of april 2014.
> ...


I found that Australians are very process oriented. When they announce that this specific procedure will take 6 months for instance, it means it will take 6 months. It is not like Malaysia, where you can talk to people and ask and negotiate. 
In my case, they announced my 1st stage visa would take 6 month to be processed, and it took 6 months day for day. They announced my 2nd stage visa would take 4 months to be processed, and it took 4 months day for day.
I'd suggest you don't worry as long as the announced time to process documents is not exceeded. If it were to exceed, then yes, contact them, and they will usually understand and reply.
You can imagine how many times a day they get phone calls or emails to ask : is my visa ready yet ? 
so you can imagine they can be bored to hear that question all the time, especially when applicant was told how long it would take to process their application. 
I don't work at the visa processing department, so I don't know, I just imagine.
This said, I understand your stress, I have been through this ;-)


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

TheCoolKoala said:


> I found that Australians are very process oriented. When they announce that this specific procedure will take 6 months for instance, it means it will take 6 months. It is not like Malaysia, where you can talk to people and ask and negotiate.
> In my case, they announced my 1st stage visa would take 6 month to be processed, and it took 6 months day for day. They announced my 2nd stage visa would take 4 months to be processed, and it took 4 months day for day.
> I'd suggest you don't worry as long as the announced time to process documents is not exceeded. If it were to exceed, then yes, contact them, and they will usually understand and reply.
> You can imagine how many times a day they get phone calls or emails to ask : is my visa ready yet ?
> ...


Hi, thanks for explaining things clearly. I just want to clarify that I did not call the CO about the timeline. My CO did not provide me any of her contact method. She asked me to email the general email address for anything at all. I just called the visa processing centre and enquired about the current processing time for visa subclass 300. I understand that it would take 6 months initially but was told that it would take 5-12 months to process the pmv just last month when I called. But again, thanks for explaining things clearly. =)


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

minny said:


> Wow!!! I'm so happy for u!!! Oh my gosh!!! Ant wait d eh... awwww.. so nice!!!! Congrats!!


Thank you Minny. Don't worry yours will be anytime soon!


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

Dinkum said:


> Hi Wendy
> Passport will be fine, but always keep your grant letter/email handy to show as there is no visa label. You should open a bank account (joint is preferable) as credit cards are good ID. It's optional, but in NSW (for about $45) you can also get proof of identity cards from the RMA. It's like a driver licence with a pic and showing your address. There is a thread here on other things you should do when you arrive. Take care always in your new country... cheers


Thanks for your information Dinkum


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

minny said:


> Hi Wendy, may I ask if u had a prospective marriage visa (pmv) subclass 300 before applying for this visa or was your first application? I just want to know since I've been waiting for so long. Huhu..


I did not apply PMV before..... I know the waiting part is a pain. Probably you have to keep trying to get in touch with your CO.

________
Application submitted on 20th May 2014
Case Officer assigned on 23rd May 2014
Police Certificate submitted on 9th June 2014
Medicals done on 14th July 2014
Visa approved : 6th August 2014 (YAY!)


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

wendy.chinhw said:


> Just got an email from my CO confirming that my visa has been granted!!!!
> 
> I just cannot believe this, I'm so over the moon~~


Congrats! Getting it in only 3 months so amazing! What a nice CO 

How long have you and your hubby been married for?


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

Where did you guys go for med check and police check in KL? How long does it take?


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Congrats! Getting it in only 3 months so amazing! What a nice CO
> 
> How long have you and your hubby been married for?


Thank you, Kaleidoscope. Yes!! Super duper happy. Got my tickets ready today and am leaving in 2 weeks 

We've been married since December 2013. Dated since November 2009.


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Where did you guys go for med check and police check in KL? How long does it take?


I did my medicals in Life Care Bangsar South, and you can basically get the result on the spot.

As for police check, do you mean Australia Police Check? If it's ACP I did it online from this link National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police

It took me approximately 2 weeks to obtain my PC.


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Where did you guys go for med check and police check in KL? How long does it take?


Hi kalaidoscope, I went to lifecare in bangsar south too. Got mine done on a Wednesday n confirmed results r ok within 2 days n results sent to them on that Saturday.


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

wendy.chinhw said:


> Thank you Minny. Don't worry yours will be anytime soon!


Thanks wendy! I hope so too! Fingers crossed! =D


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

wendy.chinhw said:


> Thank you Minny. Don't worry yours will be anytime soon!


Wendy!!! My wait is finally over!!! I just got my subclass 300 visa granted today!!! =D


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

minny said:


> Wendy!!! My wait is finally over!!! I just got my subclass 300 visa granted today!!! =D


Congratulations Minny!! So happy for you.When are you coming over to Australia? And which part of Australia?


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

wendy.chinhw said:


> Congratulations Minny!! So happy for you.When are you coming over to Australia? And which part of Australia?


Hi, im going over towards the end of november. I will be heading to melbourne.=)


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

minny said:


> Hi, im going over towards the end of november. I will be heading to melbourne.=)


Nice! Btw, I'm in Sydney


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

First off, congrats Minny on getting approval! Hope mine will go smoothly too!

I'm getting ready my documents for the PMV application and hoping to apply next week. I'll be doing my part in KL and the fiancé is gathering his documents in Aus.

I have a few questions to ask.

1.I'll be applying online in Malaysia, can I pay with credit card?

2.Can Malaysian lawyers certify and witness documents? I know the site says qualified lawyers but wondering if its lawyers who took up law in AUS only.

3.Must the photos, receipts, invitations, joint account statements be certified as well? Most of them is in digital format and I'll be arranging it on Word file before converting to PDF to submit. - Got my answer for this.

4.Does my written statement + fiancé's statement be witnessed as well?

5.On the form 47sp, it says to list all countries I've been to for less than 12 months in the past 10 years. What if I don't remember most of the dates? I only have past 2 years information. And I've been to a few countries several times.

6.Does my passport have to be scanned and certified every page? or just the main pages?

7.Where do I have to apply for Police Check in KL and how long does it take? - I found out that police check is submitted online and takes 1-2 months. So no problem there.

8. However, do I need to wait for the CO to tell me to get a police check before applying, OR can I apply it now before submitting my PMV application? 

9. How much does it cost to do a medical check up in KL?? I'm thinking to do it at LifeCare (but don't mind changing)

Thank you for your patience. So nervous.


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First off, congrats Minny on getting approval! Hope mine will go smoothly too!
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but I can try to answer some of ur questions in sequence.

1. My fiancee paid for the application online. So, im not really sure about the payment part.

2. On certifying documents, i just got a high school principals to do it for me as malaysia accepts a certain level of goverment servants to do certifications. I had my birth certificate and other simple documents that needs to be certified done by my ex high school principal. These would be free usually. I had only paid for the translation and certification of my birth certificate at the local majistret where i live.

3. Nope. I just scanned them jn colours and submitted it. (I did my application online)

4. I'm not sure about what u mean. I think mine was all filled online so no witness needed.

5.i had problem with this too. But i just tried my best to look at my passport and give as many details of the trips i know to them.

6. I think i only did scan the page with information, pictures and signature in my passport. Again, i did the application online. So i just submitted a cloured scan.

7-8. I didnt wait for co to ask for police check. I just did it right after i submitted the application online. Once i got it after 1 or 2 months,i just submitted the police checks. (I first submitted my application in jan, police check in late feb and first contact by CO in late april)

9. I did my medicals in lifecare too. It was the most convenient for me. I think it was rm170. I dont actually remmeber so i cant be sure. But u can always call n enquire. I did just that. =)

Just remember to get ur biometrics done if u r going to the embassy to submit online. I didnt know i have to provide biometrics. My CO didnt realise this too and did not advise me earlier on. So I ended up having to fork out money for another return flight ticket (first trip was for medicals) and apply leave to head to kuala lumpur to get it done,plus an extra 1 month of waiting time for my CO to verify that everything was ok.

Hope this helps and best of luck for ur application!


----------



## minny (Jun 27, 2014)

Kaleidoscope,u can refer to the other thread which i posted. My malaysian police check was rm20,biometrics rm170, while medical was rm275


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

minny said:


> Kaleidoscope,u can refer to the other thread which i posted. My malaysian police check was rm20,biometrics rm170, while medical was rm275


Thanks for helping minny!


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi all, I've submitted my application and here is the timeline so far.

PMV 300 (Online application)
Application submitted : 12th November 2014
Biometric collected : 20th Nov
Medical checkup submitted : 20th Nov
Certificate of Good Conduct : 21st Nov
Date of Intended marriage : 2nd April 2015 

I've gathered and submitted as much as we could. We had 1 statement each from fiancé and I, proof of both of identities, NOIM & celebrant letter, 5 stat dec (3 Australians, 2 Malaysians), pdf with details and proof (pictures, captions, tickets, receipts, etc) on each category: Nature of commitment, nature of household, social aspects, financial aspects.

I didn't fill up the 10 years travel fully, I could only backtrack up till 2011. Anything before that, I don't have those expired passports. There was no box for me to write and explain that. Should I type and sign a statement explaining it, and submit it or is it okay to just leave it?

I've also seen a 'decision ready checklist' on the adding documents section. Should I submit that as well? Where can I get that checklist?

Also, I know I can still travel on a ETA. I had one before submitting this application, and I've checked my eta online, it still says it's valid, but would like someone to confirm with me. When I travel to Aus, do I need to inform the immigrations that I've applied a PMV? (I read on the forum once before, some time ago, saying we should)


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Hi all, I've submitted my application and here is the timeline so far.
> 
> PMV 300 (Online application)
> Application submitted : 12th November 2014
> ...


Anyone able to shed some light?


----------



## petitecoquette (Dec 8, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Hi all, I've submitted my application and here is the timeline so far.
> 
> PMV 300 (Online application)
> Application submitted : 12th November 2014
> ...


Hi Kaleidoscope,

I submitted the biometrics a day before you did and got a reply from a case officer on the 4th last week to acknowledge the receipt of my forms and materials.

I completed my health checks last Saturday and still waiting for the results to be updated on eHealth.

My cert of good conduct is ready and have requested it to be posted to the house as I am too caught up with work on weekdays.

Upon receipt of cert, will submit the original copies of the forms which were couriered from Australia as I had submitted scanned copies of the passport, etc previously.

How's it goin on your end? Have you had any news?


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

petitecoquette said:


> Hi Kaleidoscope,
> 
> I submitted the biometrics a day before you did and got a reply from a case officer on the 4th last week to acknowledge the receipt of my forms and materials.
> 
> ...


Hi,

When did you submit your application? Was it online or paper?

I haven't had any news yet. /: No CO assigned. Only acknowledgements of lodgement. Who is your CO?


----------



## petitecoquette (Dec 8, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Hi,
> 
> When did you submit your application? Was it online or paper?
> 
> I haven't had any news yet. /: No CO assigned. Only acknowledgements of lodgement. Who is your CO?


Hey...

I submitted all the paperwork during the biometric collection at the VFS, just a day before you submitted your biometrics.

I got the acknowledgement on the 4th last week and a few minutes later, was assigned to a CO right away...


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

petitecoquette said:


> Hey...
> 
> I submitted all the paperwork during the biometric collection at the VFS, just a day before you submitted your biometrics.
> 
> I got the acknowledgement on the 4th last week and a few minutes later, was assigned to a CO right away...


Oh I see, that's good! Jealous ): You're applying for a PMV 300 too? I anticipate a long wait for fiancé and i. /: hopefully not though.


----------



## petitecoquette (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes i'm applying for a PMV 300 too.

Jealous? You shouldn't be. These things take some time and i'm sure you will be assigned to a CO soon 

I was really anxious before because the wedding's all set for April..and was afraid that the visa wouldn't be done on time as I was told that it would take about 4-5 months to get everything processed.

But who knew I got assigned to a CO less than a month after paperwork submission (because I was told that it would take up to a month). Hopefully everything else goes well and works out for you too, love!


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

petitecoquette said:


> Yes i'm applying for a PMV 300 too.
> 
> Jealous? You shouldn't be. These things take some time and i'm sure you will be assigned to a CO soon
> 
> ...


Oh, your date is in April too! Yup, I'll post if there's any updates.  all the best!


----------



## petitecoquette (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey! 

Happy New Year!  Any news on your end, yet? Hope all is good xx


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

petitecoquette said:


> Hey!
> 
> Happy New Year!  Any news on your end, yet? Hope all is good xx


Hi, sorry for the late reply.

No, nothing to update as yet.  Yourself?


----------



## petitecoquette (Dec 8, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Hi, sorry for the late reply.
> 
> No, nothing to update as yet.  Yourself?


Nay, haven't heard from them too. Boohoohoo.

So, you say your wedding's in April too, hey? How's your prep going so far?


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

petitecoquette said:


> Nay, haven't heard from them too. Boohoohoo.
> 
> So, you say your wedding's in April too, hey? How's your prep going so far?


Haven't even started on the dress yet. Haha. Not much planning we can do, everything can only be organised when we have the visa approved. Rings, suit, dress, plane ticket. That's all we need for the ROM.

We're doing the registration of marriage as soon as the visa is approved (hoping it'll be in April 2015), just us and parents. The ceremony/reception with other people attending is going to be in april 2016. Have started a bit on the ceremony/reception stuff, and we just had our engagement party/house warming couple weeks ago.

We've been so swamped last year that we kinda feel drained,  especially end of the year with the house, engagement, visa and whatnot. Kinda hoping on relaxing for now until we hear something about the visa. 

Yours? You'll be doing it in Aus/Mys/both?


----------



## petitecoquette (Dec 8, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Haven't even started on the dress yet. Haha. Not much planning we can do, everything can only be organised when we have the visa approved. Rings, suit, dress, plane ticket. That's all we need for the ROM.
> 
> We're doing the registration of marriage as soon as the visa is approved (hoping it'll be in April 2015), just us and parents. The ceremony/reception with other people attending is going to be in april 2016. Have started a bit on the ceremony/reception stuff, and we just had our engagement party/house warming couple weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Well, i'll be doing it in Australia. Regardless whether the visa gets approved or not. My migrant agent told me that I shouldn't worry too much as it will be approved by then, but you have no idea how i'm losing my shit everyday.

So far, everything's ready except...MY VISA. LOLS!


----------



## petitecoquette (Dec 8, 2014)

petitecoquette said:


> Well, i'll be doing it in Australia. Regardless whether the visa gets approved or not. My migrant agent told me that I shouldn't worry too much as it will be approved by then, but you have no idea how i'm losing my shit everyday.
> 
> So far, everything's ready except...MY VISA. LOLS!


Hey Kaleidoscope!

Hope all is good.

Just to let you know, my visa grant has been approved as of yesterday. I will be leaving on the 1st of April.

What about you? Have you heard any news?

xx


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

petitecoquette said:


> Hey Kaleidoscope!
> 
> Hope all is good.
> 
> ...


OMG THAT'S AWESOME! CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

I received an email sometime last week saying they needed more info (which was the police check that I already submitted) and the person sending it was, let's say, Jennifer, and that my case has been started to be reviewed. I'm not sure if she's my CO?

Ahhhhhh I'm anxious now.

Oh, were you in AUS or MYS before? Did they contact you to be out of AUS before giving the approval? I'm currently in AUS right now. ):


----------



## petitecoquette (Dec 8, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> OMG THAT'S AWESOME! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> I received an email sometime last week saying they needed more info (which was the police check that I already submitted) and the person sending it was, let's say, Jennifer, and that my case has been started to be reviewed. I'm not sure if she's my CO?
> 
> Ahhhhhh I'm anxious now.


Oh no! That's a bummer... 

My migrant agent was a bit pushy kept on asking if they have received my documents almost every other week. Last week, the CO finally replied and said that they have approved the documents in early Jan but do not practice replying emails on receipt of documents. I suppose that she got really annoyed 

And earlier this week, I sent my migrant agent telling her that regardless if the visa is approved or not, I will be getting married in Australia and will be entering with my tourist visa. She immediately updated my plans to the CO and two days later my visa was approved. I honestly thought that it would take longer but such a relief that all has been sorted now.

Well, I assume Jennifer is your CO. Who else would be liaising with you but why is it taking so long for you  I really hope everything works well for you, sweets xx


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

petitecoquette said:


> Oh no! That's a bummer...
> 
> My migrant agent was a bit pushy kept on asking if they have received my documents almost every other week. Last week, the CO finally replied and said that they have approved the documents in early Jan but do not practice replying emails on receipt of documents. I suppose that she got really annoyed
> 
> ...


It was written in the email that they don't inform on receiving documents or whatsoever. And they don't update either. So I have no idea what is going on. What is your CO's name? Wonder if its the same CO.

Could I have a little background on your relationship? I've been telling everyone that asked me, that it would take 6 -12 months, I didn't want to bring my hopes up in getting it before April. But your case has now given me some hope. I'm so conflicted!


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats petitecoquette!


----------



## petitecoquette (Dec 8, 2014)

Kaleidoscope said:


> It was written in the email that they don't inform on receiving documents or whatsoever. And they don't update either. So I have no idea what is going on. What is your CO's name? Wonder if its the same CO.
> 
> Could I have a little background on your relationship? I've been telling everyone that asked me, that it would take 6 -12 months, I didn't want to bring my hopes up in getting it before April. But your case has now given me some hope. I'm so conflicted!


Hey! Sorry for the late reply. I've been really busy with everything -- packing, seeing people here and there, dress alterations and such. Hmmm...anyways, I don't think we have the same CO because I've ever received any e-mails from any Jennifers. Plus all correspondence between the DIBP regarding my application is made through my migrant agent.

Well, when I first read posts on this thread and along with other posts on other sites regarding the PMV my heart actually sank as people had to wait approx 5-8 months to get the visa approved. I wanted it approved by April as I have already planned my wedding and all sorts of stuff. I brought this up to my agent and she told me not to worry as she was absolutely confident that I would get it approved by April and surprise, surprise... it came earlier than expected.

Anyway, me and my fiancè met online in my 2nd year of uni and just right after graduation, I flew over to Australia for two weeks just right before my internship started to finally meet for the first time. We had a good time together and he decided to be more than just friends. Upon completing my 3 month internship, I flew over to Australia again and spent another two weeks with him before I started working. At this point, things were getting quite serious already, so we made a promise to see each other every 3-4 months.

3 months later, he came to KL. 4 months later, we met in Phuket to attend his sister's wedding (we also got engaged). 2 months later, I went to see him in Australia and 2 months later, I came back again to see him with my parents to meet with his parents and also met with the marriage celebrant to get the Note of Intended Marriage for the visa application.

Hmmm... I hope that was enough information for you :/


----------



## petitecoquette (Dec 8, 2014)

Island Girl said:


> Congrats petitecoquette!


Thank you, Island Girl!


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

petitecoquette said:


> Hey! Sorry for the late reply. I've been really busy with everything -- packing, seeing people here and there, dress alterations and such. Hmmm...anyways, I don't think we have the same CO because I've ever received any e-mails from any Jennifers. Plus all correspondence between the DIBP regarding my application is made through my migrant agent.
> 
> Well, when I first read posts on this thread and along with other posts on other sites regarding the PMV my heart actually sank as people had to wait approx 5-8 months to get the visa approved. I wanted it approved by April as I have already planned my wedding and all sorts of stuff. I brought this up to my agent and she told me not to worry as she was absolutely confident that I would get it approved by April and surprise, surprise... it came earlier than expected.
> 
> ...


Hey,

How many days was it before being able to enter Aus after the visa was granted? What is the minimum if you know?

Or anyone who knows.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Hey,
> 
> How many days was it before being able to enter Aus after the visa was granted? What is the minimum if you know?
> 
> Or anyone who knows.


There is no minimum. Once your visa is granted, you can grab your stuff and head to the airport if you want.  The visa is valid immediately.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> There is no minimum. Once your visa is granted, you can grab your stuff and head to the airport if you want.  The visa is valid immediately.


Ah okay. Do they ask people to leave Aus to reject their application? 
I'm getting very worried.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, are you waiting for your PMV while you're in Australia? You have to be offshore (outside of Australia) when they issue their decision, regardless of whether it's positive or negative. So yes, you'll have to leave Australia to get your visa decided either way. But I wouldn't worry! The only requirement for PMV is that you prove you intend to get married within 9 months of visa grant, that you're a genuine couple, and that you've met in person. If you meet all those (and pass the medicals and have no serious criminal convictions, of course), there's really no reason to worry. Is there something specific you're worried about?


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Oh, are you waiting for your PMV while you're in Australia? You have to be offshore (outside of Australia) when they issue their decision, regardless of whether it's positive or negative. So yes, you'll have to leave Australia to get your visa decided either way. But I wouldn't worry! The only requirement for PMV is that you prove you intend to get married within 9 months of visa grant, that you're a genuine couple, and that you've met in person. If you meet all those (and pass the medicals and have no serious criminal convictions, of course), there's really no reason to worry. Is there something specific you're worried about?


Yea Im waiting for my pmv. I got the email saying my case is ready to be finalised on Friday. I'm leaving Aus on Monday. I'm just worried that it'll get rejected. Nerves. &#128557;


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Super stoked to say that I got my PMV granted this morning! 

I received the email from IMMI on Friday that my case is ready to be finalised, left on Monday and emailed them, and the next morning, I got the email! I now am looking to book my flight and get back to Aus for my ROM! yayyyyyyy

Thanks for all the help from you guys on this forum. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

Great news! Best wishes to you both... 



Kaleidoscope said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Super stoked to say that I got my PMV granted this morning!
> 
> ...


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Heartiest congratulations to you and your partner, Kaleidoscope!


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

Dinkum said:


> Great news! Best wishes to you both...





Island Girl said:


> Heartiest congratulations to you and your partner, Kaleidoscope!


Thank you very much guys! tickets booked!!


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

Does any Malaysian know how on earth do I go about to changing my name after marriage? Searching about it but no good results came out. Ugh. It's so uncommon to hear malaysians changing names after marriage that it doesn't even appear in google.

Also, what do I need to submit for the 820 after marriage? Marrying next thursday, so not much time! Will I need to resubmit everything? (I did it online)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the PMV expires and changes into a bridging visa the moment I apply for 820 right? I was planning to apply for 820 right after our ROM and then going back to Malaysia on April 25th to settle some things here (like finding a renter and moving out, cleaning out my stuff, etc) But if I was on bridging visa, it means I can't leave unless I have good reasons, which mine aren't. My then husband (eek!! husband!! xD) would be leaving on April 25th as well to Houston for work training for a month. That's why I thought it would be good opportunity to head back to MYS to move out and all that.

Does this mean I should apply after I've done what I needed to do in MYS and back in AUS? I would prefer to do it as soon as possible because I like to get on things fast. 

We already have joint bank accounts and bills with my name/his name with our house address, we have me in his will and his super as beneficiary. All that was given during PMV. 

The only new stuff we'll do is adding my name on his BUPA and the house, marriage certificate, wedding photos. What else do I need? I would like to add the whole me changing names and amending my passport and all that (if and when I can find more info on that)

Is there any way for us to get the marriage certificate sooner than having to wait 4 weeks for the dpt to mail it to us? I would want to get it asap to register our marriage at the malaysian embassy in AUS before husband has to leave for his work. 

Thanks for reading that lol!


----------



## erksoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi guys, i just applied pmv 300 online in malaysia last week, i wish to travel to aus in next month, can i still go with my plan? i saw you guys saying need to email or contact CO to a general email address, can you share with me what is the general email? I do not receive any email or contact by CO.


----------



## myaus (Jan 1, 2015)

wendy.chinhw said:


> Hi Minny,
> 
> My CO contacted me today and she asked whether have I send my Police Certificate. So I told her I did sent, which was on 9th of June.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You posted these messages last year. I hope you have entered Australia and enjoying the life here.
I am playing to put in my onshore application in January , can I do the letter of good conduct and police certificate before I out in my application.
I intend to apply for it in Nov 2015, so it will be ready in Jan016.
Please share your exprience.


----------



## wendy.chinhw (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi myaus,

Sorry for my late reply. I'm doing great, thanks for asking.

You can start applying whenever you're ready (possibly as soon as you can) because immi might approve your application either fast or slow. 
Yes, you have to get letter of good conduct and police certificate before submitting your application.

My advise is, get all your documents ready before submitting your application to prevent any hiccups along the line. Good luck! 



myaus said:


> Hi,
> You posted these messages last year. I hope you have entered Australia and enjoying the life here.
> I am playing to put in my onshore application in January , can I do the letter of good conduct and police certificate before I out in my application.
> I intend to apply for it in Nov 2015, so it will be ready in Jan016.
> Please share your exprience.


----------

